# smp tlb shootdown panic !!



## shahzaib (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,

FreeBSD-10 was recently halted and we had to reboot it manually. Here is the only log we found on screen ( no crash dump - nothing in messages file ).

http://prntscr.com/a3hwfl

Please guide !!

Shahzaib


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2016)

Please provide _all_ the information.


----------



## shahzaib (Feb 15, 2016)

SirDice , please let me know what more info do you required ? As I can't find anything in `dmesg` / /var/log/messages. Here is the specs though :

2 x Intel Xeon x5675
96GB DDR3 Memory
12 x 3TB Sata - stripping+mirroing (LSI-9211 HBA)
Supermicro MotherBoard X8DT3


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2016)

The whole panic information. Just this one line isn't enough to figure out what's wrong.


----------



## shahzaib (Feb 15, 2016)

SirDice said:


> The whole panic information. Just this one line isn't enough to figure out what's wrong.


Could you please let me know where would I find panic info (Nothing in crash dump today)


----------



## shahzaib (Feb 15, 2016)

hw.mca is also enabled but nothing in logs.


```
hw.mca.enabled: 1
```


----------

